
Every Hour of TV You Watch May Shorten Your Lifespan By 22 Minutes [STUDY] - samikc
http://mashable.com/2011/08/17/tv-lifespan-study/
======
tansey
Such a sensationalist link-bait title.

1) Correlation is not causation.

2) The study is between two groups: those who watch TV for > 6 hours a day (!)
and those who don't. Who in their right mind watches an average of 6 hours of
TV a day?

------
ck2
Another "sitting is death" article but with a more sensational title.

Remember they found that even activity doesn't reverse the sitting-death, you
just cannot sit, period.

Personally I'll take the year or two penalty.

------
lwhi
Surely that would be 1 hour and twenty two minutes .. unless it's adding 38 to
our lifespan by magic?

